# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Best 4-String Emando???

## Pack Man

I'm currently in the market for a new 4-string solid body electric mandolin.  I play mostly Christian Rock through a digitech GNX4 pedal.  I am currently playing a mandobird that I have been pleased with, but I want to upgrade and use the mandobird as a backup.  

I bought an Eastwood Mandocaster about 6 months ago, but the 8-strings just dont fit into my style of play as well as the 4-strings do.  I plan on parting with the mandocaster as soon as I get another emando.

I was wondering if I could get some input here from emando players to see if there are any suggestions for a mandolin I would be happy with.  I guess my budget would be up to $900, but don't tell the wife! :Grin:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Let's see, it would push that budget up another $200 but a mando made by Jonathan Mann would be my current top choice. But closing in on the outside is J L Smith and Andrew Jerman and both of these should meet your budget! One of these guys will probably be getting my money in the next 18 months!  :Grin:

----------


## mrmando

Terry Bales, Steve Ryder, Joel Eckhaus, Kevin Schwab.

----------


## Paul Busman

I have one of Andrew Jerman's 4 strings and I like it a lot.  I think his instruments are a really good value.  You could pay a lot more, but why?
Andrew is great to work with and is very accommodating.

Mine looks like this one except the head is more Gibson-like with two pegs on each side, giving it a mini-me Les Paul look  :Grin: 

http://www.crossroadswood.com/images/emando_001.jpg

----------


## hotclub

Have you tried taking half the strings off your mandocaster?

----------


## frankmsu

I just got a new J.L. Smith and it is awesome!  It looks cool, has great tone, and the volume is even across the strings.  There is a review of the J.L. Smith mandolins that you can get to from the emando website, and I have included the link below.  Photos of mine are at the other link. I also have a Mann hollow body on order and can't wait to get it.  Good luck!

-Frank

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=46786 

http://emando.blogspot.com/2008/11/r...-mandolin.html

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I also recommend Andrew Jerman's mandolins.  You can see an updated photo of his #11 in my album.  It's a beautiful two point with an incredible burst.  He gives great attention to the satisfaction of the players who get his instruments.  I picked mine up through the Cafe used classifieds, at Andrew's suggestion even though I was on his list for a new one--because he knew that it was the one I was looking at in his gallery when I contacted him about building mine!  How many builders would do that?  A great builder, a great instrument at a great value, and great customer service:  how can you go wrong?

----------


## Pack Man

Thanks for all the help.  As far as I can tell I am trying to decide between a Smith, Ryder, and Jerman.  The Ryder would be an EM-44, and the Jerman and Smith would be single cutaways.  Can anyone compare these mandolins?  Or at least two of them so that I can have a feel for playability.  Thanks again for the help.

----------


## mandroid

Tell them what you want and they can adjust the basic design to suit , neck profile and so forth.

the advantage of talking to the builder himself.  Knowing what you want  and describing it, is 1st challenge.. :Popcorn:

----------


## Frank Russell

The photo posted by Paul above is my Jerman emando.  I've been extremely happy with it.  Before I got it, I had only owned the Mandobird, Mandocaster, Kentucky KM300E type of production emandos.  This one is head and shoulders above the ones mentioned above, and didn't cost an arm and a leg.  Andrew is great to work with, and an honest guy.  Good luck, Frank

----------


## crazymandolinist

get you a moon gazer mando kit, fun fun fun!

----------


## Paul Busman

> get you a moon gazer mando kit, fun fun fun!


Yeah, if you're halfway handy, a kit is a definite possibility. You'd know the workings of the mando inside and out and could do all repairs/tweaking yourself. Plus, the satisfaction of making your own instrument can't be described.

You could paint this with automotive paint and rub it down for a really terrific finish.  I made a Les Paul guitar clone from a kit and the finish came out really dandy. The guitar is definitely not  Paul, but for the $160 or so I paid for the kit I'm more than happy with it.

The color is a match for the Fusion Orange Metallic on my wife's Grand Am  :Grin:

----------


## Dan Margolis

I like my Bales emando a lot.  He gave me exactly what I wanted:  flame maple top and neck, beautiful rosewood board, and an amber finish like a PRS.

----------


## Pack Man

I have finally decided on a Steve Ryder emando.  Finalized everything yesterday.  Steve was wonderful to work with and told me to expect my mandolin in 5 weeks.  Can't wait till it arrives.

I have learned alot about customization options during this process.  I also have developed an obsession with quilted maple finishes and this message board.  There is a wealth of information here that I would never have learned anywhere else.  

I would like to send out a big thank you to everyone here who gave their input either in this thread or in a PM.

----------


## Dan Margolis

They look great.  Which model did you decide on?

----------


## Pack Man

I decided on his EM-44 model.  I ordered it with a Cherry Burst finish on Quilted Maple with an ebony fingerboard  (no pickguard).  I went with dual humbucker pickups with split coil switches (to be able to make them both into single coils) for the most tonal variety.  Maple neck, mahogany body, Gotoh tuners and banjo frets.

Steve Ryder has been great to work with and was very responsive to all of my e-mails and phone calls.  Steve told me that he has some of the best looking quilted maple he has seen currently in stock, so I cant wait to see it.  These are going to be the longest 5 weeks of my life.............

----------


## wichitamando

I've got a Ryder humbucker and single coil on my emando (built by Ron Lira).  They sound great.

----------


## DENNY7P

Where would get a moon gazer mando kit or any good kits?

----------


## TomMorici

For Moongazer kits, click on the link.

Tom

----------


## Pack Man

Here is the first picture of the Ryder EM-44 mando that Steve is building for me.  I am expecting another picture towards the end of next week.  I cant wait to get my hands on this mando.  Patience is not one of my virtues.

----------


## Lee

That's gonna be sweet!  What went on with your discussion about pick-ups?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

http://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/...nder/1-41,3-1/

Chicago Music Exchange has 4 vintage mandocasters, 2 from 1956 and 2 from 1970.  Best?  I don't know.  Certainly some of the most expensive.   :Wink: 

Daniel

----------


## Pack Man

> That's gonna be sweet!  What went on with your discussion about pick-ups?


I went with dual humbucker pickups with split coil switches (to be able to make them both into single coils) for the most tonal variety.

----------


## Pack Man

She is finished and ready for shipping.  Can't wait to get my hands on her.  Should I have concerns about the effects on the finish from being shipped fedex air?

----------


## MnRoss

I have a 56 Fender 4 string and a 58 Gibson 8 string. Not for sale of course. Don't know what kind of money you are looking at spending. I love both but the 56 Fender has , hot pickup, super cool V neck and tone to the max. Plus buying one of these is an investment that won't go away.. Get to play it and have fun with a classy instrument of value.. Just a thought.

----------


## delsbrother

Wow, that looks great - kinda like a little mini-Hamer Sunburst! As a fan of the Pretenders' James Honeyman Scott, I'm quite fond of that shape. Congrats! (Off to play "Kid" on the Kent now).

----------


## Pack Man

Just got in my new Ryder e-mando today!  I am very pleased with the look and it sounds great!  Steve Ryder was excellent to work with and very responsive to all of my e-mails.

----------


## fredhicks

Nice looking device there. That is kind of what I am looking for. I would want the same look, but probably darken the color a bit....I am boring. What is the set up for electrics? Since I know close to diddle about what all your pickups are able to do.....4? 3 switches. Can you go into a short (simple) explaination of what switching between the pickups will do for you?

----------


## Dfyngravity

Looks to be two humbuckers with a three way toggle switch. The toggle switch allows you to select either the bridge pickup (gives you that snappy, bright loud sound you get when you play close to the bridge), or the pickup closest to the fretboard (gives you a fat, warm, full sound), or both at the same time (best of both worlds). As for the other switches, looks like you can switch each pickup individually back and forth between a humbucker or a single coil pickup....so there is a lot of options depending on the type of sound you are after.

BTW, that's one great looking emando!!! We need sound clips please!

----------


## Brad Weiss

Wow! You decided in mid-January, and you've got the beast in hand in March! That is good service.
Looks super sweet! A Mann EM-5 is rolling in my direction as I write...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Wow! You decided in mid-January, and you've got the beast in hand in March! That is good service.
> Looks super sweet! A Mann EM-5 is rolling in my direction as I write...


I am looking forward to this! I think you are going to be right at home on that Brad!! The Symposium and the Steath are maxing out the mando budget this year, but next year I hope to call Mr Mann myself and order something in that stunning coral reef color!

----------

